# Line Art - Evolution!



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

I thought it would be fun to create a thread documenting the progression of some Betta artwork. I tend to get a little obsessive when I start a piece, so I figure if I allow myself an hour a day. . . 

Here's the first hour. (Actually, it was more like 20-minutes, but it seemed like a good place to stop!) 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't wait to see the next progress pic


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

That is very pretty! I love the lines, it's very elegent. It reminds me of calligraphy.


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

Hehe. Thanks.  I'm pretty excited about it. Just so darn cute! :-D


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Yay! Do another plz.


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

Hehe, Frogi. Have to finish this one first!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I know. It is great so far.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Gosh that is beautiful. I love the lines in the bettas face, they look so elegant. Great job!


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice, look forward to the progress


----------

